# Whorlton castle



## shinyduck (Feb 21, 2011)

Whorlton castle is a grade 1 listed scheduled monument located in Whorlton . The village itself was destroyed during the bubonic plague . In the 12th century a motte and bailey castle stood on the site which was described as ruinous in 1343 . In the 14th century the Meynells constructed a towerhouse and gatehouse . All that remains now are the basements of the towerhouse and the gaterhouse






The floor plans





1st view of the gatehouse .





3 plaques showing from the left Meynell , Darcy , Graystock . The top plaque depicts Meynell impaling Darcy .





1st floor viewing point .










Looking down through the grill from the 2nd floor





Scaffolding holding up the walls in the 2nd floor passage .





Looking up through the grill





The 2nd floor passage .





Looking up the tower





The basments of the towerhouse





The rear of the gatehouse





Entrance to the stairs





Large crack appearing in the side


















cheers


----------



## King Al (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone needs to 'Grand designs' that bad boy! I want a portcullis on my house

Good stuff shinyduck


----------



## nelly (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice pics, shame the chavs have been threre!!!

I mean, whats the point of spraying the word "cocks" on a wall??


----------



## jjstenso (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice, I used to love going to Whorlton lido in the summers when growing up near Darlo, shame they closed it...


----------



## shinyduck (Feb 21, 2011)

King Al said:


> Someone needs to 'Grand designs' that bad boy! I want a portcullis on my house
> 
> Good stuff shinyduck



There are plans to 'grand design' it . Not too sure if thats a good thing or not . Better than it falling down i suppose . The ghosthunters will be upset though


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like that. Love the way that the portcullis has been recreated out of wood...looks the business. 
Cheers, Shinyduck and welcome to DP.


----------



## muppet (Feb 25, 2011)

what a great place i want one thanks for posting


----------



## Krypton (Feb 26, 2011)

Something needs to be done pretty soon or its gonna fall down!

Did you check out the church over the road - it has got some cool ruins in.....


----------

